# ☠ Undead Art Quest!☠



## buuunii (Jan 13, 2015)

*☠ Undead Art Quest ☠*I've never really actively quested for art so this is really new for me...
Anyway! I have this cute little OC and I don't have any art for him (or a name ahaha)
I don't have many good references...
But here it is:






...and this...​
*Stuff to know about him:*

He is a zombie...
Yellow eyes, green skin, dark brown hair.
He wears a white button shirt, shorts, suspenders and one shoe.
Shirt has right sleeve ripped.
Suspenders broken.
Shoes black and only on right foot.
Missing half his face, skin, ear and eye.
Has scrapped knee, missing pinky finger on left hand, scrapped cheek, crack on his skull.
He's very clueless and clumsy...
Doesn't know he's a zombie.
Age range about preteens
Usually bloody ♥

*More stuff to know:*
I am very picky...so I would like to see samples of your work before accepting and paying. I offer TBT/IG Bells for art. Maybe art trades... So please let me know, post here, and stuff!! I would prefer digital art, mostly chibis, but open to more options... I will be a bit busy with other shops, school, and work, so if I don't reply please PM me ^^ Bumps and freebies always appreciated!!



Spoiler: Art Received



By MC4pros




By Virals




By Sholee




By SaraN




By computertrash




By MTurtle




By Bunnee








By mayormanda




by emmatheweirdo




By lynn105




By Chibi.Hoshi




By effluo




By Virals




By DaCoSim






​​


----------



## Sholee (Jan 13, 2015)

its so bloody.... but still so cute!


----------



## buuunii (Jan 13, 2015)

Sholee said:


> its so bloody.... but still so cute!



I love zombies <3


----------



## Sholee (Jan 13, 2015)

buuunii said:


> I love zombies <3



are you open to traditional art?


----------



## buuunii (Jan 13, 2015)

Sholee said:


> are you open to traditional art?



Maaaaaybe?


----------



## effluo (Jan 13, 2015)

He is so cute! Zombie love!


----------



## buuunii (Jan 13, 2015)

effluo said:


> He is so cute! Zombie love!



heheh thank you!


----------



## Sumia (Jan 13, 2015)

I really like those soft colours and lineart, his design is adorb


----------



## buuunii (Jan 13, 2015)

Sumia said:


> I really like those soft colours and lineart, his design is adorb



Thank you! He was drawn during class ahahah


----------



## lazuli (Jan 13, 2015)

links in my signature. you could look at the chib i posted in poppets request thread and i can do somethin similar


----------



## buuunii (Jan 13, 2015)

computertrash said:


> links in my signature. you could look at the chib i posted in poppets request thread and i can do somethin similar



Ooh yes I loved the chibi you made for her
Your slots seem pretty full though...
If I can i would like to buy from you though ;u;


----------



## lazuli (Jan 13, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Ooh yes I loved the chibi you made for her
> Your slots seem pretty full though...
> If I can i would like to buy from you though ;u;



its fine tho ill start on current ones next period and i should get to yours by tomorrow or so
its fine, really


----------



## buuunii (Jan 13, 2015)

computertrash said:


> its fine tho ill start on current ones next period and i should get to yours by tomorrow or so
> its fine, really



Alrighty! Thank you very much.
Would you like me to pay now or after?
I don't mind either way.


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 13, 2015)

I can draw your OC (he's so cute omfg)! ^.^
Click for examples.


----------



## buuunii (Jan 13, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> I can draw your OC (he's so cute omfg)! ^.^
> Click for examples.



Ooooh those are cute pixels!
How much?


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 13, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Ooooh those are cute pixels!
> How much?



how's 300 tbt? c:


----------



## buuunii (Jan 13, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> how's 300 tbt? c:



Um, um, ok! ;w;


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 13, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Um, um, ok! ;w;


^~^ Great! You can send 300 TBT and I'll start pixelling!


----------



## Sholee (Jan 13, 2015)

art trade?


----------



## lazuli (Jan 13, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Alrighty! Thank you very much.
> Would you like me to pay now or after?
> I don't mind either way.



either way, really.


----------



## buuunii (Jan 13, 2015)

Sholee said:


> art trade?



What do you want from meeeee? X3


----------



## Sholee (Jan 13, 2015)

buuunii said:


> What do you want from meeeee? X3



your soul! ahahaha nahh how bout those 100x200 cutie pie pixels? 
and you can take your time on it, no rush~


----------



## buuunii (Jan 13, 2015)

computertrash said:


> either way, really.



Sent :>

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sholee said:


> your soul! ahahaha nahh how bout those 100x200 cutie pie pixels?
> and you can take your time on it, no rush~



Are you offering the small pixels you make?


----------



## Sholee (Jan 13, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Are you offering the small pixels you make?



yes~


----------



## buuunii (Jan 13, 2015)

Sholee said:


> yes~



Um, um, um, I'll think about it... ;u;


----------



## Sholee (Jan 13, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Um, um, um, I'll think about it... ;u;



okies!


----------



## buuunii (Jan 13, 2015)

bump!


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 13, 2015)

Spoiler: Here you go!



http://imgur.com/G5n8QTu,IfpSvEg,0CYvsdS#0
There's three different sizes! ^v^


----------



## buuunii (Jan 13, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> Spoiler: Here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CUUUUUUUUUUUTE THANK YOU


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 13, 2015)

buuunii said:


> CUUUUUUUUUUUTE THANK YOU



You're welcome! ;w; I'm so glad you like it!


----------



## buuunii (Jan 13, 2015)

I did! I did! Heheh

Bump

- - - Post Merge - - -

Butts


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 13, 2015)

I'd love an art trade for your little cute pixels, two people, a couple together.


----------



## buuunii (Jan 13, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I'd love an art trade for your little cute pixels, two people, a couple together.



What do you offer?? ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -

I dunno if I sounded rude or something
I know you're offering art but like is it your pixels or regular chibis??


----------



## buuunii (Jan 13, 2015)

Boop


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 13, 2015)

buuunii said:


> What do you offer?? ;w;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


I was thinking regular as you are getting a lot of pixel art. I'm drawing it now. If its not to your liking, you can have it as a freebie.

I haven't got any examples of this style, but here is how he is looking so far.


----------



## buuunii (Jan 13, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I was thinking regular as you are getting a lot of pixel art. I'm drawing it now. If its not to your liking, you can have it as a freebie.
> 
> I haven't got any examples of this style, but here is how he is looking so far.


OH MY GOD I ABSUOLUTELY LOVE IT I CANT TYPE

UM OK WHAT DO YOU WANT XD


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 13, 2015)

buuunii said:


> OH MY GOD I ABSUOLUTELY LOVE IT I CANT TYPE
> 
> UM OK WHAT DO YOU WANT XD


I was about to update that pic lol.


Spoiler











Just some tiny tiny pixels. The very very tiny ones. I want 4, one mayor ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the character you have already made, the mayor I am requesting just needs a clothing change of yellow *cough ava*), two OCs as a couple ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 one character you have already made, no change), one OC from the couple, and a little change with the pixels I have from you in my sig (just need to change that mayor with the mayor I am requesting with the clothing change). Most of this is just repeat. Is that alright?


----------



## buuunii (Jan 13, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I was about to update that pic lol.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Not gonna lie.. That's a little confusing but I'll figure it out!!
Sounds good XD


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 13, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Not gonna lie.. That's a little confusing but I'll figure it out!!
> Sounds good XD


I'll fill it out using the form in your shop piece by piece so it makes more sense XD



Spoiler: btw have a zombie











*EDIT:* Noticed I forgot to add some color to his nose, fixed it up.


----------



## buuunii (Jan 13, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I'll fill it out using the form in your shop piece by piece so it makes more sense XD
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: btw have a zombie



Thank you so much ;3;
I love it so much oh my god ;3;


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 13, 2015)

1
*Mayor/OC*


Spoiler: ref











*animation:* Bouncing along with a tiny star on top on the right (like this where the heart is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
*total:* -

------------------------------------------------​
2
One of the OCs is already made by you ---> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Mayor/OC* Couple 



Spoiler: ref



NO NEED FOR THE WINGS AND MARSHMALLOWS!










*animation:* Exactly the same as this, holding hands, hearts. Could _Katy_ on the left and _Stefan_ on the right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*total:* -

------------------------------------------------​
3
*Mayor/OC*


Spoiler: ref



NO NEED FOR THE WINGS AND MARSHMALLOW!






*animation:* Bouncing along with a tiny blue ♬ on top on the right (like this where the heart is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
*total:* -

------------------------------------------------​
4




*Mayor:*


Spoiler: ref










Just change the mayor with the one in *1*, keep the heart, don't replace it with a star. Everything else is fine, let it stay.
*Villagers:* -
*animation:* -
*Extra:* -
*total:* -



buuunii said:


> Thank you so much ;3;
> I love it so much oh my god ;3;


I'm so glad you love it #^^#
I hope I didn't make it too bloody.


----------



## buuunii (Jan 13, 2015)

Got it! Thank you kindly!
I'll get to it hopefully tomorrow ;w;


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 13, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Got it! Thank you kindly!
> I'll get to it hopefully tomorrow ;w;


Thanks buunnii


----------



## buuunii (Jan 13, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Thanks buunnii <3



Thank you too!
And congrats on your awesome win ;3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 13, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Thank you too!
> And congrats on your awesome win ;3


Thank you again <3 Still can't believe it.

BTW fixed up the form a bit. Noticed I messed up by putting something in *3*, that was meant to be in *2* lol.
This. "_One of the OCs is already made by you ---> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_"

-------

Fixed up Chibi Zombie a bit, forgot to add some color to his nose ---> http://i.imgur.com/ODyncKl.png


----------



## buuunii (Jan 13, 2015)

Boop

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Thank you again <3 Still can't believe it.
> 
> BTW fixed up the form a bit. Noticed I messed up by putting something in *3*, that was meant to be in *2* lol.
> This. "_One of the OCs is already made by you --->
> ...


Got it!

And thank you again :>


----------



## gnoixaim (Jan 14, 2015)

Bump ~


----------



## buuunii (Jan 14, 2015)

Butts bumping!


----------



## gnoixaim (Jan 14, 2015)

Bu-bump.


----------



## buuunii (Jan 14, 2015)

Bumpin


----------



## effluo (Jan 14, 2015)

I could try to draw him maybe? My Artwork ^_^


----------



## buuunii (Jan 14, 2015)

effluo said:


> I could try to draw him maybe? My Artwork ^_^



Oh my goodness. I think he would look amazing in your art style!
How much?? ;w;


----------



## DaCoSim (Jan 14, 2015)

He's adorable! What about Zander for his name? IDK, just popped into my head.


----------



## effluo (Jan 14, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Oh my goodness. I think he would look amazing in your art style!
> How much?? ;w;



^^ I'll try drawing him sometime today! 
I've never sold any artwork here so I don't really know. ^^;

Would you be willing to do an art trade? :3


----------



## buuunii (Jan 14, 2015)

effluo said:


> ^^ I'll try drawing him sometime today!
> I've never sold any artwork here so I don't really know. ^^;
> 
> Would you be willing to do an art trade? :3


So many people want art trades omg eheheh
Sure. That works!

- - - Post Merge - - -



DaCoSim said:


> He's adorable! What about Zander for his name? IDK, just popped into my head.



Has a nice ring to it.. Might think on it XD


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm working on a little something for you c:


----------



## buuunii (Jan 14, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> I'm working on a little something for you c:



AHHHH THANK YOU


----------



## DaCoSim (Jan 14, 2015)

Ha, I tried to digitally draw him, but I SUCK at digital so far. I'm practicing though. He's just so cute!!!! Ah!!! I may just sketch him for fun.


----------



## buuunii (Jan 14, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Ha, I tried to digitally draw him, but I SUCK at digital so far. I'm practicing though. He's just so cute!!!! Ah!!! I may just sketch him for fun.



Practice makes perfect!

Thank you though. I really appreciate it ;w;


----------



## buuunii (Jan 14, 2015)

I got art from Virals yaaay (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧


----------



## Sholee (Jan 14, 2015)

your OC is so cute, going to work on him tonight


----------



## buuunii (Jan 14, 2015)

Sholee said:


> your OC is so cute, going to work on him tonight



Ima work on yours and an extra surprise >:'D


----------



## buuunii (Jan 14, 2015)

Butts


----------



## buuunii (Jan 14, 2015)

Bump


----------



## effluo (Jan 14, 2015)

Finally finished! ^^


----------



## buuunii (Jan 14, 2015)

effluo said:


> Finally finished! ^^


I love it!!
I'm full with art stuff right now so it might take me a bit to return the favor.
If you're ok with that let me know but if not tell me how much you'd like in tbt/bells


----------



## effluo (Jan 14, 2015)

buuunii said:


> I love it!!
> I'm full with art stuff right now so it might take me a bit to return the favor.
> If you're ok with that let me know but if not tell me how much you'd like in tbt/bells



I'm okay waiting. ^^
Just message me when it's a good time for you. No worries. 
Happy you like it. ^^


----------



## LaceGloves (Jan 14, 2015)

Eeep! He's adorable! I may try him when I'm done with commissions! ^^


----------



## buuunii (Jan 14, 2015)

LaceGloves said:


> Eeep! He's adorable! I may try him when I'm done with commissions! ^^



Ooh yay! Thankies!

- - - Post Merge - - -



effluo said:


> I'm okay waiting. ^^
> Just message me when it's a good time for you. No worries.
> Happy you like it. ^^



Will do!!


----------



## buuunii (Jan 15, 2015)

Poop


----------



## Gregriii (Jan 15, 2015)

How do you get so manY art in like three days ;_;


----------



## buuunii (Jan 15, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> How do you get so manY art in like three days ;_;



I bought some XD
Not really offered lol


----------



## buuunii (Jan 15, 2015)

Buttz


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 15, 2015)

Bump


----------



## buuunii (Jan 15, 2015)

Buttsssss


----------



## Virals (Jan 15, 2015)

i had to remind myself how to actually draw again so here is a freebie lmfao


----------



## buuunii (Jan 15, 2015)

Virals said:


> i had to remind myself how to actually draw again so here is a freebie lmfao



aaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## buuunii (Jan 15, 2015)

Boop


----------



## gnoixaim (Jan 16, 2015)

Morning bump.


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 16, 2015)

Butts ~


----------



## buuunii (Jan 16, 2015)

BOO-TAY


----------



## DaCoSim (Jan 16, 2015)

Oh... buuuniiiiiii, I am sketching your zombie boy RIGHT now


----------



## DaCoSim (Jan 16, 2015)

And here he is  I hope you like him!


----------



## buuunii (Jan 16, 2015)

AWWWW THANK YOU SWEETIE!


----------



## DaCoSim (Jan 16, 2015)

You're very welcome


----------



## buuunii (Jan 16, 2015)

I wanna add it to the first post but I'm working so I cant agshkakajf


----------



## buuunii (Jan 16, 2015)

I found you miss new booty!


----------



## DaCoSim (Jan 16, 2015)

No biggie  I'm now working on a sketch of my very first oc character. One I've wanted to draw up forever!!! She's an owl gijinka (sp?) with aqua details. Buuuutt... It's time to go out to eat with hubby so she'll be on hold til tomorrow.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 16, 2015)

dabump


----------



## buuunii (Jan 16, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> No biggie  I'm now working on a sketch of my very first oc character. One I've wanted to draw up forever!!! She's an owl gijinka (sp?) with aqua details. Buuuutt... It's time to go out to eat with hubby so she'll be on hold til tomorrow.



HIPEFULLY ILL GET TO YOUR CHIBI TOMORROW AHHHH
DARN THIS WORK *shakes fist in air*


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 16, 2015)

If you wish I can draw for you 
http://cadbberrykat.deviantart.com/
or
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?151486-Cadbberry-s-Free-Enough-Art-Shop


----------



## Cam1 (Jan 16, 2015)

I would love to draw for you, but I kinda can't. If I did do it, it would most definitely be a freebie, and you probably still wouldn't want it, haha. Good luck finding art! Your little OC is adorable!


----------



## DaCoSim (Jan 16, 2015)

No worries  I'm in no hurry.


----------



## buuunii (Jan 17, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> If you wish I can draw for you
> http://cadbberrykat.deviantart.com/
> or
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?151486-Cadbberry-s-Free-Enough-Art-Shop



I'll think about it ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -



PokeCam420 said:


> I would love to draw for you, but I kinda can't. If I did do it, it would most definitely be a freebie, and you probably still wouldn't want it, haha. Good luck finding art! Your little OC is adorable!



Thank you !

- - - Post Merge - - -



DaCoSim said:


> No worries  I'm in no hurry.



Oki ;3;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Btw got lovely art from MTurtle!! <33


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 17, 2015)

Ok :3 I just wish to help, sorry if I am not what your looking for


----------



## buuunii (Jan 17, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Ok :3 I just wish to help, sorry if I am not what your looking for



Thank you anyway ;u;


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 17, 2015)

*Here you go c:



*​


----------



## buuunii (Jan 17, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> *Here you go c:
> 
> 
> 
> *​



OMG so cute ;v; thank you!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 17, 2015)

buuunii said:


> OMG so cute ;v; thank you!



yay!! i hope you like it ;w;


----------



## buuunii (Jan 17, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> yay!! i hope you like it ;w;



adding to first post >:'D


----------



## plantlet (Jan 17, 2015)

My art store's open if you're interested! Link is in my sig!


----------



## buuunii (Jan 17, 2015)

plantlet said:


> My art store's open if you're interested! Link is in my sig!



You did one for me before!
Any chance it can be done in that style??? ;w;


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 17, 2015)

aw buuunii you didn't have to send me the tbt ;w; you're so sweet <33


----------



## buuunii (Jan 17, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> aw buuunii you didn't have to send me the tbt ;w; you're so sweet <33



<333 thank you for ma zombeee


----------



## buuunii (Jan 17, 2015)

DO YOU WANNA EAT SOME BRAINS
I DOESNT HAVE TO BE BRAAAAINS


----------



## Gregriii (Jan 17, 2015)

(Knocking: Knock, knock, knock, knock, knock, knock)
Do you wana eat some brains?
Come on there is plenty of them
I haven't seen you never eating
Come on if it's your first time
It's like you're not a zombie-
We used to be best zombie buddies
And now we're not
I wish you would tell me why!-
Do you wanna eat some brains?
It doesn't have to be brains.


Knocking)

Do you wanna eat some brains?
Or bite humans on the halls
I think some company is overdue
I've started talking to
the bodies on the frigo-
(Hang in there, Joan!)
It gets a little lonely
All these empty bodies,

That have no orgaaans-


----------



## buuunii (Jan 17, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> (Knocking: Knock, knock, knock, knock, knock, knock)
> Do you wana eat some brains?
> Come on there is plenty of them
> I haven't seen you never eating
> ...



THAT WAS ANAZING


----------



## buuunii (Jan 18, 2015)

Buts


----------



## buuunii (Jan 18, 2015)

I misspelled butt...ahahaha


----------



## DaCoSim (Jan 18, 2015)

buuunii said:


> DO YOU WANNA EAT SOME BRAINS
> I DOESNT HAVE TO BE BRAAAAINS



Ha! I caught the frozen ref 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Omg the song. Lol!!! Great job Gregiii!!!


----------



## buuunii (Jan 18, 2015)

Ahahahaha xombie butttttz


----------



## buuunii (Jan 18, 2015)

Rawr


----------



## buuunii (Jan 20, 2015)

Butts


----------



## gnoixaim (Jan 20, 2015)

bump for buuunii.
i haven't bumped in awhile


----------



## buuunii (Jan 20, 2015)

how dare you >:C


----------



## buuunii (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm angry. RAWR


----------



## buuunii (Jan 21, 2015)

Now I'm bored (ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━┻


----------



## buuunii (Jan 21, 2015)

BUTTS


----------



## Autem (Jan 22, 2015)

I can try drawing him for you, if you'd like? I don't have any art samples to show you at the moment, but if you accept we could discuss the price after you see the completed drawing?


----------



## buuunii (Jan 22, 2015)

Autem said:


> I can try drawing him for you, if you'd like? I don't have any art samples to show you at the moment, but if you accept we could discuss the price after you see the completed drawing?



Um, you don't have any refs at all?
I'm very picky im sorry /sob


----------



## buuunii (Jan 22, 2015)

I HATE HOMEWORK AHHH


----------



## buuunii (Jan 22, 2015)

Actually finished my homework!!


----------



## Autem (Jan 23, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Um, you don't have any refs at all?
> I'm very picky im sorry /sob



I just created an art shop, there are a few refs on there?

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?258008-Autem-s-Art-Shop!


----------



## buuunii (Jan 23, 2015)

Autem said:


> I just created an art shop, there are a few refs on there?
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?258008-Autem-s-Art-Shop!



Unfortunetly it's not what im looking for ; ;
Good luck in your shop though!


----------



## buuunii (Jan 23, 2015)

butts


----------



## buuunii (Jan 23, 2015)

[muffled rap music in the distance]


----------



## buuunii (Jan 23, 2015)

Now I'm bored at work (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧


----------



## buuunii (Jan 24, 2015)

Rawr


----------



## buuunii (Jan 24, 2015)

ITS IN HIS KISS
THATS WHERE IT IS


----------



## buuunii (Jan 24, 2015)

I am so angry now
Some people
Just CANNOT read


----------



## buuunii (Jan 25, 2015)

(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧


----------



## Emzy (Jan 25, 2015)

buuunii said:


> I am so angry now
> Some people
> Just CANNOT read



*pat pat* i feel you buuunii ;A; i was still making man thread then BOOM a troll appears =.=''


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jan 25, 2015)

*huggles you both T_T* Stupid jerks on TBT Dx


----------



## Emzy (Jan 25, 2015)

omg kairi *u* that art in your ava and biggie


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jan 25, 2015)

Emzy said:


> omg kairi *u* that art in your ava and biggie



Eeheehee 8'D I luffs them too xD I just had to make a set *_*


----------



## Emzy (Jan 25, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Eeheehee 8'D I luffs them too xD I just had to make a set *_*



*u* it looks amazeballs!!!! I want it *grabby hands*


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jan 25, 2015)

Emzy said:


> *u* it looks amazeballs!!!! I want it *grabby hands*



UWAH dun wanna steal Bun's thread, but thank you so much : D I would be happy to try to make you one if you ever have some art to use *_* I have to say I feel particularly happy with how they came out<3<(^_^


----------



## Emzy (Jan 25, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> UWAH dun wanna steal Bun's thread, but thank you so much : D I would be happy to try to make you one if you ever have some art to use *_* I have to say I feel particularly happy with how they came out<3<(^_^



hehe it's ok xDDD
ahhh gomen gomen xD back to topic 

EVERYONE GIVE BUUUNII YO ART!!!!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jan 25, 2015)

Emzy said:


> hehe it's ok xDDD
> ahhh gomen gomen xD back to topic
> 
> EVERYONE GIVE BUUUNII YO ART!!!!



Huhu alrighty : )

And seconded 8'D^^


----------



## buuunii (Jan 25, 2015)

AHAHA thanks for bumping me guys!
I got my thread fixed, thankfully :'D

AND YES GIMME YO ART


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jan 25, 2015)

buuunii said:


> AHAHA thanks for bumping me guys!
> I got my thread fixed, thankfully :'D
> 
> AND YES GIMME YO ART



Yay glad to hear it : )
And you are very welcome<(^_^


----------



## buuunii (Jan 25, 2015)

ITS RAINING MEN
HALLELUJAH
ITS RAINING MEN

OOOOHWOOOOWOWWWW

- - - Post Merge - - -

anyone like the new avatar?? eyyy??? EYYYY???


----------



## sej (Jan 25, 2015)

buuunii said:


> ITS RAINING MEN
> HALLELUJAH
> ITS RAINING MEN
> 
> ...



Your avatar is really cute aha


----------



## buuunii (Jan 25, 2015)

Sej said:


> Your avatar is really cute aha



;D


----------



## sej (Jan 25, 2015)

buuunii said:


> ;D



Did u draw it?


----------



## buuunii (Jan 25, 2015)

Sej said:


> Did u draw it?



nah XD
i suck at aminals


----------



## piichinu (Jan 25, 2015)

This is kinda off-topic but i noticed the pic in your signature changes with every refresh. how do you do thhat?


----------



## sej (Jan 25, 2015)

buuunii said:


> nah XD
> i suck at aminals



Dawww how could any of your art be bad. Silly billy
It's still really cute tho c:


----------



## buuunii (Jan 25, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> This is kinda off-topic but i noticed the pic in your signature changes with every refresh. how do you do thhat?



It's a rotating image. I forgot the website I use but I upload a lot of images and every time its refreshed there's a new image :'D

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sej said:


> Dawww how could any of your art be bad. Silly billy
> It's still really cute tho c:



Omg you haven't seen the worst XD

Thank you THO uwu


----------



## sej (Jan 25, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Omg you haven't seen the worst XD
> 
> Thank you THO uwu



Aha, I'm sure your art is wonderful no matter what c:
And here is the site! You gave it to me a while ago aha
http://sig.grumpybumpers.com


----------



## buuunii (Jan 25, 2015)

Sej said:


> Aha, I'm sure your art is wonderful no matter what c:
> And here is the site! You gave it to me a while ago aha
> http://sig.grumpybumpers.com



Thank you!!


----------



## piichinu (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks ;v;


----------



## buuunii (Jan 25, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> Thanks ;v;



Have fun with it (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧


----------



## buuunii (Jan 26, 2015)

DooooooOOOOOOOooooooooooooooOoo


----------



## piichinu (Jan 26, 2015)

I might .. .


----------



## buuunii (Jan 26, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> I might .. .



<3333


----------



## buuunii (Jan 27, 2015)

Butts


----------



## gnoixaim (Jan 27, 2015)

bumpin' dis


----------



## buuunii (Jan 27, 2015)

gnoixaim said:


> bumpin' dis



Ty gurl


----------



## gnoixaim (Jan 28, 2015)

whoot whoot


----------



## buuunii (Jan 28, 2015)

moo


----------



## buuunii (Jan 28, 2015)

If you want to know
If he loves you so
It's in his kiss!


----------



## buuunii (Jan 28, 2015)

Raaaaaar


----------



## Emzy (Jan 29, 2015)

boop ouo


----------



## buuunii (Jan 29, 2015)

Heheh thank yoou


----------



## buuunii (Jan 29, 2015)

Bleeeeergh


----------



## buuunii (Jan 30, 2015)

HARRY POTTER EVERYWHERE


----------



## buuunii (Jan 31, 2015)

I slept the whole afternoon after getting home from work
Greeeeeeeeeat


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 31, 2015)

procrastinates from homework loudly

a++ zombie very cute <33


----------



## buuunii (Jan 31, 2015)

lynn105 said:


> procrastinates from homework loudly
> 
> a++ zombie very cute <33


[/procrastinates from homework as well]


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 31, 2015)

buuunii said:


> [/procrastinates from homework as well]



ahh ty for the tip omggg
and ugh 2 much hw //flails arms


----------



## buuunii (Jan 31, 2015)

lynn105 said:


> ahh ty for the tip omggg
> and ugh 2 much hw //flails arms



Dude we should do homework
Homework is good for us
Homework will help us pass....

AHAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## buuunii (Jan 31, 2015)

*dances*


----------



## buuunii (Feb 1, 2015)

If YA like it then you shoulda put a ring on it


----------



## buuunii (Feb 2, 2015)

<3


----------



## jambouree (Feb 2, 2015)

hey! i'd love to make him, here are some examples of chibis i've made in the past



Spoiler: Examples









let me know if you want to commission!


----------



## buuunii (Feb 2, 2015)

jambouree said:


> hey! i'd love to make him, here are some examples of chibis i've made in the past
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh these are cute!
How much?


----------



## jambouree (Feb 2, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Ooh these are cute!
> How much?



ah how does 500 tbt sound? i can go lower if you want


----------



## buuunii (Feb 2, 2015)

jambouree said:


> ah how does 500 tbt sound? i can go lower if you want



That seems a little high..


----------



## jambouree (Feb 2, 2015)

buuunii said:


> That seems a little high..



yeah of course. how about 250 tbt then?


----------



## buuunii (Feb 2, 2015)

jambouree said:


> yeah of course. how about 250 tbt then?



Um, um, um, sure ;v;


----------



## gnoixaim (Feb 3, 2015)

lil' bump


----------



## buuunii (Feb 3, 2015)

*does the Macarena*


----------



## buuunii (Feb 4, 2015)

Moo


----------



## buuunii (Feb 4, 2015)

Buttz


----------



## buuunii (Feb 4, 2015)

AHHHHH <3


----------



## buuunii (Feb 4, 2015)

Butt


----------



## buuunii (Feb 5, 2015)

Bump


----------



## buuunii (Feb 5, 2015)

Murr


----------



## buuunii (Feb 6, 2015)

<3


----------



## jambouree (Feb 6, 2015)

here you go!


Spoiler: spoiler






and for what it's worth, i think he looks like his name should be edgar


----------



## buuunii (Feb 6, 2015)

jambouree said:


> here you go!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> ...



CUUUUUTE
thank you!!

I thought about Edgar but I dunno yet Dx


----------



## buuunii (Feb 6, 2015)

I drew this crappy pic of my baby picking flowers for his boyfrand


----------



## buuunii (Feb 7, 2015)

Butts


----------



## buuunii (Feb 9, 2015)

Butts


----------



## gnoixaim (Feb 9, 2015)

Bump


----------



## buuunii (Feb 10, 2015)

by computertrash <3
;w;


----------



## gnoixaim (Feb 12, 2015)

Bumping because it's been 2 days since the last post!!


----------



## buuunii (Feb 12, 2015)

i need to do a thread for my other bby


----------



## buuunii (Feb 13, 2015)

Boop


----------



## buuunii (Feb 14, 2015)

Boo


----------



## buuunii (Feb 22, 2015)

Bump

Anyone wanna draw my bae???


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 22, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Bump
> 
> Anyone wanna draw my bae???



;A; omfg, so cute. I can pixel her like I pixelled your zombie OC. ; u ;
Or I can draw her.


Spoiler: examples



http://i.imgur.com/7aJk737.png
http://i.imgur.com/eagEpGk.png 
http://i.imgur.com/F0N65u6.png


----------

